# Spring walleye trolling On Lake Erie



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ELYRIA, Ohio - FLW Tour walleye pro Jonathan Shoemaker shares some trolling tips for huge Lake Erie walleye.

More...


----------

